# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره      تحصیل در دانشگاه    وهمزمان کنکور مجدد

## samsam

دوستان من یه سوالی داشتم مثلا کسی امسال تو دانشگاه ازاد   روانشناسی    رودهن  قبول شه  بره دانشگاه همزمان با تحصیل تو دانشگاه برای کنکور  مجدد    دانشگاه  دولتی یا ازاد همون رشته خودشو دانشگاه مثلا ازاد تهران پزشکی یا غیر انتفاعی  علم فرهنگ قبول شه میتونه واحدا یا درسایی که پاس کرده  به اون دانشگاه جدید منتقل کنه  وو بجا چهار سه سال تحصیل کنه یعنی اون یک سالی که تو دانشگاه  اولی خوندهم حساب شه ایا شدنیه؟

----------


## shadow1695

اورین سوال منم هست مخصوصا درسای عمومی کسی پرستاری بخونه بعد مثلا دندون دولتی قبول شه

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## lily7

بستگی به دانشگاه داره .
ولی عمومی ها رو ازشون قبول میکنن ( بیشتر دانشگاه ها اینطوری هستن ) درباره سراسری نمیدونم ولی ازاد نمرات بالا رو که از نظر تعداد وحد مشکلی نداشته  باشن هم قبول میکنه
مثلا کسی که ریاضیش 3 واحدیه میتونه با ریاضی 3 واحدی تطبیق بزنه .
یا کسی که 4 واحدی پاس کرده دانشگاه جدیدش اگه 3 واحدی باشه راضی رشته اش ازش قبول میکنن
ولی برای نمره هم حد نصابی دارن .
یعنی نمرات پایین رو قبول نمیکنن

----------


## samsam

> بستگی به دانشگاه داره .
> ولی عمومی ها رو ازشون قبول میکنن ( بیشتر دانشگاه ها اینطوری هستن ) درباره سراسری نمیدونم ولی ازاد نمرات بالا رو که از نظر تعداد وحد مشکلی نداشته  باشن هم قبول میکنه
> مثلا کسی که ریاضیش 3 واحدیه میتونه با ریاضی 3 واحدی تطبیق بزنه .
> یا کسی که 4 واحدی پاس کرده دانشگاه جدیدش اگه 3 واحدی باشه راضی رشته اش ازش قبول میکنن
> ولی برای نمره هم حد نصابی دارن .
> یعنی نمرات پایین رو قبول نمیکنن


 نه از نظر  نمره معدل این دو ترم میدونم مشکلی نیست  چون میخوام جوری بخونم    که    برای فوق     اپلای کنم  ولی میترسم     قبول نکنن من سختمه چهارسال هر روز از غرب تهران بکوبم  برم رودهن زبونم لال  
   تخمین رتبه  ها  هر روز  یا  نا امید میکنن یا امید میدن :Yahoo (77): 
بخاطر همین  میخوام ببینم راه حلی وجود داره یانه

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

:Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## lily7

> نه از نظر  نمره معدل این دو ترم میدونم مشکلی نیست  چون میخوام جوری بخونم    که    برای فوق     اپلای کنم  ولی میترسم     قبول نکنن من سختمه چهارسال هر روز از غرب تهران بکوبم  برم رودهن زبونم لال  
>    تخمین رتبه  ها  هر روز  یا  نا امید میکنن یا امید میدن
> بخاطر همین  میخوام ببینم راه حلی وجود داره یانه


مسیر دانشگاه خیلی مهمه
ان شاء ... رتبه مورد نظر رو امسال میاری
اگه دانشگاه ازاد رودهن رو میگی راه داره
فصل نقل و انتقالات سایت دانشگاه یه بخشی هست درخواست میدی برای مهمان . مهمان یه واحد نزدیک به خونتون بشو . بچه ها پیگیری کردن انتقال دائم هم شده بعد چند ترم . این از این ...
الان بخوای بری ازاد بیشتر واحدها رو قبول میکنن ولی بری دولتی عمومی ها رو قبول میکنن . پس عمومی زیاد بردار 
البته قانون داریم بیشتر از یکی عمومی مربوط به مسائل دینی نمیشه توی یه ترم برداشت مگر ترم اخر . پی فارسی عمومی و زبان و تربیت بدنی ها رو به علاوه یکی از اون عمومی ها بردار ... اینجوری جلو میفتی

----------


## samsam

up

----------

